# Looking for Female DT Dragon



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I am wanting to find a female double tail, dragon scale to breed with this guy.










I was thinking a MG, but at this point I'm not even sure if DT dragon scale females exist. I've not found ONE yet. My goal is to hopefully get at least a couple colorful, full finned, dragon scale fry with cute patterns. 

No rush since I want to do more research on genetics & get more supplies. Also, feel free to make recommendations & give any feedback that comes to mind. I'm all ears as this will be a learning experience for me. Thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You could try contacting breeders (on aquabid especially) who have males that fit in to those parameters and ask if they have any females like that.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> You could try contacting breeders (on aquabid especially) who have males that fit in to those parameters and ask if they have any females like that.


Thank you! That's a great idea!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

You won that guy? Congrats! He's a handsome dude!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> You won that guy? Congrats! He's a handsome dude!


It went a bit higher than I'd hoped, but I -really- love him. Thank you!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I bet you're a VIP to the breeder that sold him. If you ask him he might just find you the lady you're looking for.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I bet you're a VIP to the breeder that sold him. If you ask him he might just find you the lady you're looking for.


We are in touch at the moment. They're planning on sending me pictures, but as far as what we talked about, it didn't sound promising. I really think I may just get a sibling to have & possibly breed if I don't find something else. Thank you!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Any reason why you want a double tailed female in particular?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> Any reason why you want a double tailed female in particular?


I would like a few DTs and I also read it's possible to get some fish with fuller fins on the STs.  Either way I'd like a few DTs for myself. ^_^


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw this girl and thought of you, lol









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1392721202

Not sure how the colouring would end up though.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I saw this girl and thought of you, lol
> 
> Not sure how the colouring would end up though.


Thanks! I noticed her. I'm definitely no pro at finding faults, but I don't like how her scales go out onto her tail so far. I really like the white dragon scale, though. I will keep my eye on her. I already bought a boy from this seller & they are pretty easy to get in touch with. So that's good. I appreciate it so much that you posted her here. I can't believe how exciting it is to see girls & wonder what might come from the two of them. =D


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Araielle said:


> Thanks! I noticed her. I'm definitely no pro at finding faults, but I don't like how her scales go out onto her tail so far. I really like the white dragon scale, though. I will keep my eye on her. I already bought a boy from this seller & they are pretty easy to get in touch with. So that's good. I appreciate it so much that you posted her here. I can't believe how exciting it is to see girls & wonder what might come from the two of them. =D


Probably like my wisdom teeth. Cramming themselves in going 'THERE'S SUPPOSED TO BE MORE ROOM IN HERE FOR US!' With a longer body it might not be as much of an issue?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not sure. That's something I could research. I'd read that DT's usually contribute fuller finnage and shorter bodies.  She is pretty, though. I'll keep my eye on her.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to be honest, I'm hitting up the breeder to see if they have any males that look a liiiiiiittle bit like yours because he's so fabulous.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I'm going to be honest, I'm hitting up the breeder to see if they have any males that look a liiiiiiittle bit like yours because he's so fabulous.


I just picked him & my other two up from the post literally 7 minutes ago. He's gorgeous even stressed & missing some color. I cannot wait to get him home to his 5 gallon that has been waiting for him. I hope they have one! I know they are plannin on sending me some info on females, so I am betting that there might be some boys left.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I know that none of them will be as perfect as your guy but I'm looking at the other guys in his category and they all look boring to me now.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I know that none of them will be as perfect as your guy but I'm looking at the other guys in his category and they all look boring to me now.


How bout if I get a successful spawn from him, I will get in touch with you if any look similar to him.

I just bought this girl to add to my sorority. Now I just have to wait for her. 
But I keep thinking what these two fry would look like.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Araielle said:


> How bout if I get a successful spawn from him, I will get in touch with you if any look similar to him.
> 
> I just bought this girl to add to my sorority. Now I just have to wait for her.
> But I keep thinking what these two fry would look like.


WOW SHE IS GORGEOUS!!! I would die for her...


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

rylovesriska said:


> WOW SHE IS GORGEOUS!!! I would die for her...


^_^ Thanks. I am already impatient waiting for her.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm waiting to hear back from the breeder, but I am looking forward to one day bringing fry with me when I go to visit sisters and doing swaps with east coast peeps.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from the breeder, but I am looking forward to one day bringing fry with me when I go to visit sisters and doing swaps with east coast peeps.


That sounds like fun. :-D


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Fry swap day will be an epic event. Lol.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I did end up getting a DT female, but I don't think I'll be pairing her with him.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

The mix of the progeny wouldnt be too terrible if you did.
Both sport orange, and both are masked so those traits are locked in (do keep in mind, orange fades over introgressed breedings)

The only difference is the blue type, royal blue vs turquoise.
Royal blue = Bb, Turquoise= BB, this will mean 50% of your progeny will sport Turquoise bodies like the mother, and another 50% will be Royal blue like the father. Decent odds. Or is the reason why you wish to not use her is because she looks like a marble?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

amphirion said:


> The mix of the progeny wouldnt be too terrible if you did.
> Both sport orange, and both are masked so those traits are locked in (do keep in mind, orange fades over introgressed breedings)
> 
> The only difference is the blue type, royal blue vs turquoise.
> Royal blue = Bb, Turquoise= BB, this will mean 50% of your progeny will sport Turquoise bodies like the mother, and another 50% will be Royal blue like the father. Decent odds. Or is the reason why you wish to not use her is because she looks like a marble?


Thank you for this.  I wasn't saying she'd be a bad mate in any sense. I just think I'd prefer the other girl for the first try. I really like how you broke that down for me though...it's got me thinking twice about it..lol.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

sure thing!

in any case, the highest percentage of royal blues you will ever get in any spawn involving the father will be 50%.

in the case of Royal Blue x Royal Blue
you will get 25% turquoise, 50% Royal blue, and 25% steel blue

in the case of Royal Blue x Steel blue (same as turq cross)

you can get 100% royal blue if you crossed a turquoise with a steel, but your male is neither.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Guess if I want some royals I could pair his fry. I don't know, though. I'm basically wanting some dragon fry with interesting patterns. I really wouldn't mind marbles. I love marbles and have a few myself.


----------



## Jacywdt (Jan 3, 2014)

You have some really nice fish


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you so much! I love betta fish. They're so beautiful.


----------

